# PIZZA 'MATERS  -  Thank You meateater



## justpassingthru (Aug 31, 2011)

After seeing meateaters' I just had to try them, stuffed with Italian sausage, green olives, 'shrooms, pizza sauce and three cheeses, Emmenthal, Gruyere and Mozz, smoked for 45 minutes at 300° in the WSM, ...they were excellent!

Here's the Q-view.

I used disposable cups, didn't want to have to wash the muffin pans, here they are after resting for 10 minutes to allow the cheese to cool and solidify a little.








Cooked to perfection.







My dinner, entrecote, brown rice mixture and the 'mater.







The quintessential Bear-view.







Thanks for looking at my Q-view and thank you meateater for the inspiration.

Gene


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 31, 2011)

It looks amazing what a meal i am Drooling   .OK  OK  on my way for a good lunch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome looking meal!


----------



## jc1947 (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks fine as frogs hair. I am going to weigh a ton coping you guys!


----------



## venture (Aug 31, 2011)

I loved Meat's post, and this one looks great!

I still have a few maters left on the vine.  Hmmmm?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job Gene- man I could handle a plate or two of that for sure


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2011)

I too loved Meateater's Thread, and I like your idea of the throw-away containers!!!

Those look awesome!!!

And thanks again for the phone call the other night !!

You are a gentleman & a scholar!!!   (and a heck of a cook!!!)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

PS: Great BearView too!!!!


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great,, I love the color on the cheese.. You guys got me wanting to try these even more now.


----------



## roller (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great !!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 1, 2011)

Man that looks tasty


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahron, Al, JC, Merv, Gary, Bear, Terry, Roller and realtorterry,

Thank you for the kind words.

Gene


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a great idea. They look awesome. Something else I need to try now.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 2, 2011)

That look awsome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks for sharing the Q!


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 2, 2011)

Scott, thanks, that's the way it is around here, there are so many incredible things to try.

Sonman, thanks, it's my pleasure.

Gene


----------

